# CALIFORNIA UI - Starting to crack the whip on couch potatoes



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There is a new landing page when you log on to the CA UI website. It appears that the state is no longer going to accept an answer of NO for the "_Did you look for work_?" question when certifying for benefits. From what the notice says a claimant will be notified if the question now needs to be answered YES in order to receive benefits. *Please post here if you receive such notice*.

UI Online Home
Claim Status

Requirement to Look for Work
Important: Most claimants will be expected to look for suitable work to meet eligibility requirements for unemployment benefits.

It is important to accurately answer the question "Did you look for work?" for each week you certify for benefits to avoid payment delays. There are many work search activities that meet the requirement to allow you to answer *Yes*, along with services available to help you find your next work opportunity.

*Note:* If you are required to look for work, we will mail you a notice explaining your work search requirement. If you do not look for work as required, you may be scheduled for an eligibility interview to get more information, which could result in a denial of your payments.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I've received the UI portal email and text, but not the 'mail' they say might come. No big deal: i've been applying for positions for over a month and last cert I selected YES I was looking.

I have 3 weeks left before my UI is exhausted, so no big deal on this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

In Washington State, Today is the day you have to SAY you are looking for work, and asked to be recording your job search.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ...last cert I selected YES I was looking.


What hoops did you have to jump through when answering YES?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> What hoops did you have to jump through when answering YES?


none. I selected YES and nothing changed on the display. I suspect, when I next certify next Sunday that might change some. NO problem. I have proof of a dozen applications submitted. I only need it for 2 more certs and then I'm finally done with that particular free cheese.

BUT seems more free cheese is coming in the form of the child care credit deposits; **** we'd get zero but letter says we get $166 monthly WooHoo, rich.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I got a text about an hour ago saying that I may have to look for work, seems like a generic “here’s info text”, no notice yet though. Honestly California isn’t quite ready. I went to the store and 80% were still wearing masks, even though the sign out front said vaccinated people don’t have to wear masks. 60% of Californians are vaccinated, they are just so scared they don’t want to give up the masks. That also implies that don’t want to go to social events, my in laws refused to go to my sisters 4th bbq and they used covid as an excuse, some were vaccinated too. They just won’t get over it and move on with their lives for about 40-60% of Californians. This translates into a very weak economy here. The mindset here about covid is slowly changing but it’s going to be at least a few more months, at least that’s what I hope so. I see some large concerts being posted (trying to get friends to go but no luck yet) and seeing if they actually happen, if they can then California will start to come out of their shell


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NicFit said:


> The mindset here about covid is slowly changing but it’s going to be at least a few more months, at least that’s what I hope so. I see some large concerts being posted (trying to get friends to go but no luck yet) and seeing if they actually happen, if they can then California will start to come out of their shell


In my view there is still a huge shoe to drop.... the start of flu season for 2021.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> In my view there is still a huge shoe to drop.... the start of flu season for 2021.


That is also concerning, will covid flare back up in the winter after they’ve cut all the unemployment. All the signs point to no renewal in September. I’m going to be pissed if there is any more covid lockdowns, I’m just done with it


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have been answering yes all along. Because of others problems before and normally that would be the case.

Well there are 10 of us together for a family gathering. Form 92 yr old to 20. I and my other half not vac. the only one having a problem is the liberal brother in law originally from NY. Although he and sis in law are not married. I pointed out to my other half , see how liberals act. smh. It's to bad cause normally I like the guy.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So the certification form changed this week. "No" is apparently no longer an acceptable answer if you wish to be paid. I switched to "Yes", and as @SHalester indicated, was not prompted for records of a job search. 

Note, I did NOT receive the mailed notice (or a text) the department stated would be mailed when this changed for an individual. It was hard to imagine how they would have cleanly pulled that off, really.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> What hoops did you have to jump through when answering YES?


None you just need to answer yes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> So the certification form changed this week. "No" is apparently no longer an acceptable answer if you wish to be paid. I switched to "Yes", and as @SHalester indicated, was not prompted for records of a job search.
> 
> Note, I did NOT receive the mailed notice (or a text) the department stated would be mailed when this changed for an individual. It was hard to imagine how they would have cleanly pulled that off, really.
> 
> ...


Are you not driving at all? If you are driving some, that should suffice as searching for jobs online 😂 or at the very least meet the qualifications of job searching. They also might not be on you as much to actually be job searching, if you are in fact working🤷‍♀️ just a thought


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I agree that there is an argument that any driving at all -or even just going online- constitutes a job search.

I am just chronicling the changes that have and are occurring. CA hasn't lifted a finger to curtail UI payouts, whereas so many other states have. This current move is only a very slight change in policy, given that so far the state is not asking for proof of job search (when you answer "Yes"), or (unless I missed it) even warning folks to document their searches. So my take thus far is that the same forces that have kept easy UI going all this time are paying mere lip service to those who want to crack down and get people back to work. In that respect, the title of the post is turning out to be a bit exaggerated. ;>

And of course with a continuing build of news regarding a reverse in the downward trend of covid cases, the dust is not going to settle anytime soon. I'm not looking forward to this fall/winter at all in terms of rediscovering a normal life again.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Note, I did NOT receive the mailed notice (or a text) the department stated would be mailed when this changed for an individual. It was hard to imagine how they would have cleanly pulled that off, really.


I wondered about that to, and have not received either one, so far.



Daisey77 said:


> Are you not driving at all? If you are driving some, that should suffice as searching for jobs online 😂 or at the very least meet the qualifications of job searching. They also might not be on you as much to actually be job searching, if you are in fact working🤷‍♀️ just a thought


I have been driving some. Not in the last month though. As every time I report income there has been a delay in payment. 
I dunno, reporting maybe key .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And by the way, California _was_ asking for proof of job search last year. I remember thinking (guessing) it would be best to state you were looking for work in order to qualify, so I initially marked the form "Yes", which triggered a series of questions about the job search.

However, the forms at that time were not in any way geared to independent contractors such as Uber, and to me it was impossible to fill in the form properly (although in discussions about that on this forum another member stated they filled in the form no problem). It was then that I discovered entering a "No" allowed one to qualify for UI.

Since that time there has been a trend to streamlining all the questions when certifying, to the point where it became stupid easy to qualify for UI. And that _seems_ to still be true, only now a "Yes" is required.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I have been driving some. Not in the last month though. As every time I report income there has been a delay in payment.
> I dunno, reporting maybe key .


It's weird. That's the one place where California is *less *liberal than other states. As I understand it, CA reduces one's UI payment by $1 for every $1 reported, down to a threshold where the payout for that week is completely cut off. Other states reportedly do a 2 for 1, or some such formula whereby one can earn a bit of income w/o triggering a drop in the UI payout.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually it is not a 1 for 1 dollar. There is a formula but not sure what it is exactly. My weekly is just under 200, if I report say 175, I would make 25-30 dollars more than if I did not drive / report anything at all. So there is a small incentive to drive but don't earn more than your weekly. Hmm... Nah it's like any bonus Uber or Lyft will give, still not worth it to drive.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> the state is not asking for proof of job search (when you answer "Yes"),


Ours is not asking for proof either but they say to have it just in case one was to get audited🤷‍♀️ I forget though that you guys are getting paid from the state unemployment funds. Whereas the rest of us are getting paid out by the feds


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I switched to "Yes", and as @SHalester indicated, was not prompted for records of a job search.


I just certified today and no change when you answer YES to you are looking for a job. I have a dozen apps going, so being honest there. There was no prompt to provide proof, so onward. Unless something changes in 2 weeks my claim balance once again goes to zero and don't think there are any more extensions. good.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

CA is getting both, Weekly State + 300 Fed. If one reports an amount over there weekly State amount , one loses out on the Fed part too. But I think that is known already.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> So the certification form changed this week. "No" is apparently no longer an acceptable answer if you wish to be paid. I switched to "Yes", and as @SHalester indicated, was not prompted for records of a job search.
> 
> Note, I did NOT receive the mailed notice (or a text) the department stated would be mailed when this changed for an individual. It was hard to imagine how they would have cleanly pulled that off, really.
> 
> ...


I actually got an email from edd that directly said I have to look for work today, no mail notice yet but the email notice is official. I doubt it’ll last long as Los Angeles and Las Vegas are starting to go back into a lock down, only a matter of time before they say “here’s the tier system again, it a new lockdown”. So tired of covid, my friend in Florida said they haven’t been wearing masks for over a year and it’s fine there. People just need to get over covid, the lockdowns do nothing but destroy the economy, masks are just socialists trying to get you to obey


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I actually got an email from edd that directly


yeah, one was sitting there for me as well. 

****
Re: Work Search Requirement Change

This notice is to remind you of your work search requirement or to inform you that your work search requirement has been changed effective immediately. *Failure to comply with your work search requirement may result in denial of your unemployment benefits.* If you are not currently certifying for benefits, or are not otherwise eligible for benefits at this time, this work search requirement will apply if you reopen your claim. Your work search requirement is:


*You must be able and available for work and look for full-time work each week.*

This means you are required to look for full-time work each week to remain eligible for UI benefits. Even if you find part-time work, you still must continue to look for full-time work while you are working part-time and collecting UI benefits.

For a list of acceptable work search activities and services available to help you find your next work opportunity, visit the Returning to Work webpage. For more information about your work search requirement, refer to the *Work Search Requirements* section in _A Guide to Benefits and Employment Services _(DE1275A).

If you live outside California or move outside California while receiving California unemployment benefits, you must register with the State Workforce Agency in your state and follow that state’s requirements and instructions for unemployment work search. Failure to contact the State Workforce Agency promptly, in order to comply with the registration and work search requirements of that state, could result in a delay or loss of your benefits.

Thank you,
Employment Development Department
State of California


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> I actually got an email from edd that directly said I have to look for work today, no mail notice yet but the email notice is official. I doubt it’ll last long as Los Angeles and Las Vegas are starting to go back into a lock down, only a matter of time before they say “here’s the tier system again, it a new lockdown”. So tired of covid, my friend in Florida said they haven’t been wearing masks for over a year and it’s fine there. People just need to get over covid, the lockdowns do nothing but destroy the economy, masks are just socialists trying to get you to obey











Florida shatters largest single-day record of coronavirus infections in US while world sees cases spike


Florida set a new national record for the largest daily increase in coronavirus cases in the United States on Sunday, while infections continue to spike around the world.




www.google.com


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Florida shatters largest single-day record of coronavirus infections in US while world sees cases spike
> 
> 
> Florida set a new national record for the largest daily increase in coronavirus cases in the United States on Sunday, while infections continue to spike around the world.
> ...


Dude, seriously? Just trying to spread fear and fake news. Check the date


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> Dude, seriously? Just trying to spread fear and fake news. Check the date


Sorry, I linked the wrong article.





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> Sorry, I linked the wrong article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? Covid going to be around for a while, no one cares, you get the vaccine and your chance of serious illness goes way down. Since no one hardly knows how to use a mask or stay away from each other then either get the vaccine or don’t, I don’t care either way at this point, zero reason we should have lockdowns


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> And? Covid going to be around for a while, no one cares, you get the vaccine and your chance of serious illness goes way down. Since no one hardly knows how to use a mask or stay away from each other then either get the vaccine or don’t, I don’t care either way at this point, zero reason we should have lockdowns


You may not care and your friend in Florida that said "everything is fine" for the past year may not care but there are others that do care.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> I actually got an email from edd that directly said I have to look for work today, no mail notice yet but the email notice is official. I doubt it’ll last long as Los Angeles and Las Vegas are starting to go back into a lock down, only a matter of time before they say “here’s the tier system again, it a new lockdown”. So tired of covid, my friend in Florida said they haven’t been wearing masks for over a year and it’s fine there. People just need to get over covid, the lockdowns do nothing but destroy the economy, masks are just socialists trying to get you to obey


I'm down with "LET EM DIE!" Everyone has had the oppurtunity to get vaccinated over the age of 12 and breakthrough cases are extremely rare. People getting and dying from Covid have ALL chosen that path.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> You may not care and your friend in Florida that said "everything is fine" for the past year may not care but there are others that do care.


So we should all hide and suffer? I can see the cowards trying another lockdown and that isn’t going to help anything but destroy the economy. I made my choice to get vaccinated and I see most of these cases are here now because they aren’t. So tell me why I should care, they had the choice and it’s going to ruin all of our lives. I could care less how it ends, either through getting everyone vaccinated or infected, but it’s gotta end or we will suffer. I don’t care anymore, you had the opportunity and if by now you can’t figure it out then just get the virus


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

NicFit said:


> And? Covid going to be around for a while, no one cares, you get the vaccine and your chance of serious illness goes way down.


Is that because one is playing Russian Roulette with an experimental mRNA / vaccine shot and could die instead . Your right, No one cares. Accept the one's who filed suit yesterday because of 45K have died because of taking the shot.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Is that because one is playing Russian Roulette with an experimental mRNA / vaccine shot and could die instead . Your right, No one cares. Accept the one's who filed suit yesterday because of 45K have died because of taking the shot.


As someone who has chosen not to vaccinate (for good reason), I am thinking about how it will be in the [near] future when most folks are vaccinated. I am thinking about how the authorities have adapted a BLACK & WHITE perspective of the vaccine (it is safe, and if you don't take the stab you are an ignorant, selfish, fool endangering the lives of others).

Unfortunately, as with much of life, the covid vaccine lives in a world of GRAY.

Although it makes sense to do anything possible to prevent the further spread of the virus and its derivatives, there are two sides to the coin. The simple truth is, there _are_ valid reasons to avoid being vaccinated. This is not like mask wearing, where little harm is likely to come from wearing a mask. I refute the argument to skip wearing a mask because it infringes on my rights. The stab on the other hand can actually hurt some folks.

And by the way, as @Amos69 alludes to, who are the un-vaccinated masses going to hurt? Not those who have been vaccinated. You won't endanger them. Just the others who have chosen not to take the stab. Right?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Is that because one is playing Russian Roulette with an experimental mRNA / vaccine shot and could die instead . Your right, No one cares. Accept the one's who filed suit yesterday because of 45K have died because of taking the shot.


45k dead out of 186 mil people vaccinated, that’s it? Wherever your pulling that number is still lower then total covid deaths, 35 mil were infected with covid, 625k died. Which number is better? If 186 mil people get infected that would mean millions would die. People are going to die either way but your too stupid to see the one thing that’ll stop it. Your not going to avoid the deaths at this point, suck it up and get the vaccine so this crap can end


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I see Gain of Function is working.
.
Rand Paul Blast Fauci Over Gain Of Function Research
.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NicFit said:


> So we should all hide and suffer? I can see the cowards trying another lockdown and that isn’t going to help anything but destroy the economy. I made my choice to get vaccinated and I see most of these cases are here now because they aren’t. So tell me why I should care, they had the choice and it’s going to ruin all of our lives. I could care less how it ends, either through getting everyone vaccinated or infected, but it’s gotta end or we will suffer. I don’t care anymore, you had the opportunity and if by now you can’t figure it out then just get the virus


The problem is this virus keeps mutating and will probably continue to do so.

Comments like "my friend in Florida says they haven"t been wearing masks there in over a year and things are fine", trivializes the pandemic and is false.

Those that don't get vaccinated could eventually create a mutation that is more lethal than the original and won't discriminate between those that are vaccinated and those that aren't.

I wouldn't mind if the virus only struck those unvaccinated, they made that decision but it's just a matter of time before a new virus comes out that will attack those that have been vaccinated as well.

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Freedom Day. 
.
Live from London: Boris Johnson Admits to Using 'Mind Control' to Establish Medical Dictatorship
.
Seems to be working for some.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

observer said:


> The problem is this virus keeps mutating and will probably continue to do so.
> 
> Comments like "my friend in Florida says they haven"t been wearing masks there in over a year and things are fine", trivializes the pandemic and is false.
> 
> ...


They’ll just tune the vaccine so it’ll work better, I’d say next year it’ll have better protection. They said it’ll take three years or so for the vaccine to be not effective, they will get better vaccines when you need a new shot. I’ll get the new one next year and not worry about it, those that don’t vaccinate I don’t care about anymore. They know they should and I’m over it. They need to stop with mask wearing and social distancing and never bring it back. It doesn’t work and all this does is ruin the economy

They need to stop with covid as being an issue or they might as well extend unemployment


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Keep your work search " IN CASE YOU ARE AUDITED " ARE YOU nuts?

You think anyone is actually going to get AUDITED?

Collect the cheese till its gone.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

New twist this week. I received an email, and then later a text, which basically replicates what is stated on the entry page to certify for benefits each week.... that we have to be looking for work. But new this week is this question. Tricky to answer. Are we not all receiving FED-ED (Federal Extension Benefits) benefits? So this is the week we need to provide proof?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Tricky to answer.


tricky? I had that question 2 weeks ago. Not very tricky for me. Yes I've been on the hunt and can prove it, no I don't wish to 'save' it the portal. I prefer they ask me directly, plus no way to 'save' it that would work very well unless they accept screen shots. I selected no, so didn't see what happens if one selects YES.

I knew this was coming, so began my search which lead to interviews, testing appoints etc back at end of June.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> New twist this week. I received an email, and then later a text, which basically replicates what is stated on the entry page to certify for benefits each week.... that we have to be looking for work. But new this week is this question. Tricky to answer. Are we not all receiving FED-ED (Federal Extension Benefits) benefits? So this is the week we need to provide proof?
> 
> View attachment 607724


I think that’s different from the extension your on, FED-ED looks like part of the PUA, if that’s what your on then you’ll have to click yes, if your on extension that doesn’t say FED-ED then click no, that’s what I did





__





FED-ED Extension


Federal CARES Act provisions to expand unemployment benefits: Pandemic Unemployment Assistance, Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation, Pandemic Additional Compensation




www.edd.ca.gov





At this point I’m waiting to see if there is another lockdown, ridiculous as that sounds I wouldn’t-doubt they push for one. As it is even the masks are making people paranoid and not wanting to do things which drastically affect us. I’m going to wait until next month and if they actually call me I’ll say I put in my background check and it could take up to 90 days for it to clear, I check the status daily


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Always designed to trip you up.
I certified last week and didn't see that. Have always been checking yes on Q #3. And have reported Lyft earnings.

With a month left should, I / we be concerned ? Perhaps not on PUA claims ?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NicFit said:


> I think that’s different from the extension your on, FED-ED looks like part of the PUA, if that’s what your on then you’ll have to click yes, if your on extension that doesn’t say FED-ED then click no, that’s what I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Mr NicFit! I had not yet focused on FED-ED except for a quick look up while certifying this morning. I did not notice that FED-ED applies only after AUG 8th. So if I am understanding correctly the FED-ED is not in play for anyone yet, so why did EDD even bring it up?? Ha ha. I answered NO on the form and I thought I had made a mistake. But it looks like I screwed up in reverse and all is OK.

Anyway, the change today when I went to certify was this aforementioned new language regarding looking for work. Then later today I got an inbox notice further explaining (I think) this new language. Again, if FED-ED is only applicable after AUG 8th I see nothing that changes my/our situation. None the less there is some scary language in here (in *BOLD*), which as amsoil asserted; designed to trip you up. I feel like I'm playing Fizbin with Captain Kirk. Here is the text of the notice:

Date: 08/01/2021
EDD Customer Account Number:1234567890

Re: Work Search Requirement Change

This notice is to remind you of your work search requirement or to inform you that *your work search requirement has been changed effective immediately*. Failure to comply with your work search requirement may result in denial of your unemployment benefits. If you are not currently certifying for benefits, or are not otherwise eligible for benefits at this time, this work search requirement will apply if you reopen your claim. Your work search requirement is:


You must look for full-time work and be able and available to work each week.

If you are receiving Pandemic Unemployment Assistance, *you may be exempt from these work search requirements if you are unable or unavailable to work due to a federal COVID-19 qualifying reason.*

If you are receiving FED-ED extension benefits, you must look for work each week by completing at least three work search activities.
If you contact potential employers, you must provide a record of those contacts when you certify for benefits in UI OnlineSM (using the Work Search Record screen) or on the back of your paper _Continued Claim_ form (Section B).
You are required to keep a separate record of any other work search activities and present your records if we request them.
*If you do not complete at least three work search activities and provide a written record of such activities when requested, you will not be eligible to receive FED-ED benefits for the week you did not look for work, and you cannot be paid again on the FED-ED extension until you both:*
*Work in at least four separate weeks after the week your disqualification began.*
*Earn at least four times your weekly benefit amount. * (Tron says: !!!!!)



*Note:* You can determine the type of claim you are on by referring to your recent EDD notices or visiting the Returning to Work webpage for tips on how to identify your claim type in UI Online.
For a list of acceptable work search activities and services available to help you find your next work opportunity, visit the Returning to Work webpage. For more information about your work search requirement, refer to the Work Search Requirements section in _A Guide to Benefits and Employment Services _(DE1275A).

If you live outside California or move outside California while receiving California unemployment benefits, you must register with the State Workforce Agency in your state and follow that state’s requirements and instructions for unemployment work search. Failure to contact the State Workforce Agency promptly, in order to comply with the registration and work search requirements of that state, could result in a delay or loss of your benefits.

Thank you,
Employment Development Department
State of California

------


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> With a month left should, I / we be concerned ? Perhaps not on PUA claims ?


Good point. But I gotta tell ya, these last few weeks including this current ending period with the new reuirements) equates to 6 weekly periods, or for me, $2800. That's not chicken feed. Or in a way it is. I am on record as being dead set against all the Fed covid programs because they failed to attach any *means testing *whatsoever to the handouts. HOWEVER, given the trillions of dollars of borrowed money that is causing huge distortions in the economy, I am collecting every red cent I can get my hands on, and turning it in to foodstuffs, solar panels, hard goods, and yes, chicken feed.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> "this work search requirement will apply* if you reopen* your claim.


Hmm... This sounds like an "Out" clause ?

However did we reopen our claims last March ? Or did we just get pass on that ?

Um... there we go.

If you are receiving Pandemic Unemployment Assistance, *you may be exempt from these work search requirements if you are unable or unavailable to work due to a federal COVID-19 qualifying reason.*


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> +1 Mr NicFit! I had not yet focused on FED-ED except for a quick look up while certifying this morning. I did not notice that FED-ED applies only after AUG 8th. So if I am understanding correctly the FED-ED is not in play for anyone yet, so why did EDD even bring it up?? Ha ha. I answered NO on the form and I thought I had made a mistake. But it looks like I screwed up in reverse and all is OK.
> 
> Anyway, the change today when I went to certify was this aforementioned new language regarding looking for work. Then later today I got an inbox notice further explaining (I think) this new language. Again, if FED-ED is only applicable after AUG 8th I see nothing that changes my/our situation. None the less there is some scary language in here (in *BOLD*), which as amsoil asserted; designed to trip you up. I feel like I'm playing Fizbin with Captain Kirk. Here is the text of the notice:
> 
> ...


I just saw the program name and figured right away that I wasn’t even on it because I had never seen that term before that question. I believe they were preparing the computer for later so we see that question. I think we are headed right back into a lockdown, only a matter of time before they remove the requirement again


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> New twist this week. I received an email, and then later a text, which basically replicates what is stated on the entry page to certify for benefits each week.... that we have to be looking for work. But new this week is this question. Tricky to answer. Are we not all receiving FED-ED (Federal Extension Benefits) benefits? So this is the week we need to provide proof?
> 
> View attachment 607724


 I think you would know if you were on the 
FED-ED program. Your FED-ED is equivalent to our SEB. It was enacted here for only 3 or 4 weeks back in November. So once regular UI folks exhaust their state UI benefits as well as the PEUC benefits, the Fed-ed can kick in but it's dependent on the state's unemployment rate. Here I believe the state unemployment rate has to be above 5%. Which lasted three or four weeks. Then suddenly the unemployment rate miraculously dropped below 5% for one week which kicked off the program and the program cannot restart for a minimum of 13 weeks. The new cares act extension was approved during that time so it never got re-enacted.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I think you would know if you were on the
> FED-ED program.....


Always nice to get your view Daisey. I think it's been determined I/we are not. I had never heard of that particular acronym. 

In any case, the full amount of my benefits showed up in my BofA EDD account this morning. So it would appear that answering the question NO (do you want to upload proof of looking for work?) is the correct choice.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm considering driving one or two days a week and keep it under my weekly. I discovered if I do it right I make 25-30 more a week because of how there formula works out. Not that I need it.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm considering driving one or two days a week and keep it under my weekly. I discovered if I do it right I make 25-30 more a week because of how there formula works out. Not that I need it.


What's the sweet spot dollar amount in rideshare income that increases your overall take?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> So it would appear that answering the question NO (do you want to upload proof of looking for work?) is the correct choice.


that is correct. The question is only for 'storing' your job searches and doesn't effect anything else. Just have to make sure you do select YES you did look for work.

I'll keep my own proof of my searches, interviews, testing etc etc. 

I don't even know which ext I'm on anymore; have to look at the letter to get it right. * DETERMINATION FOR PANDEMIC EMERGENCY UNEMPLOYMENT COMPENSATION (Additional Benefits) * 

And the cheese keeps getting extended....over and over. I had a zero claim balance for a day.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmm... Not sure. My last reporting of 95 in earnings was half of my weekly. How I came up with 25-30. I would say the closer to one's weekly the better. There is a formula on the EDD site some place to figure it out. It's been posted here some place too. My point really is to show looking for and accepting work. Problem with reporting earnings for me is that it has taken a week longer for payment to show up in B of A instead of Monday morning after Sunday's certifing.


----------

